# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أسلوب ذكي لمعاقبة الأطفال

## أم أروى المكية

أسلوب ذكي لمعاقبة الأطفال

قالت: عندي ولدان الأول عمره ست سنوات والثاني تسع سنوات، وقد مللت من كثرة معاقبتهما، ولم أجد فائدة من العقاب فماذا أفعل؟
قلت لها: هل جربت "أسلوب الاختيار بالعقوبة؟
قالت: لا أعرف هذا الأسلوب فماذا تقصد؟
*قلت لها: قبل أن أشرح لكِ فكرته* هناك قاعدة مهمة في  تقويم سلوك الأبناء لا بدّ أن نتفق عليها، وهي أنّ كل مرحلة عمرية لها  معاناتها في التأديب، وكلما كبر الطفل احتجنا لأساليب مختلفة في التعامل  معه، ولكن ستجدين أنّ "أسلوب اختيار العقوبة" يصلح لجميع الأعمار ونتائجه  إيجابية، وقبل أن نعمل بهذا الأسلوب لا بدّ أن نتأكد إذا كان الطفل جاهلاً  أم متعمدًا عند ارتكاب الخطأ حتى يكون التأديب نافعًا، فلو كان جاهلاً أو  ارتكب خطأ غير متعمد ففي هذه الحالة لا داعي للتأديب والعقوبة، وإنّما يكفي  أن ننبهه على خطئه، أما لو كرر الخطأ أو ارتكب خطأ متعمدًا ففي هذه الحالة  يمكننا أن نؤدبه بأساليب كثيرة، منها؛ الحرمان من الامتيازات، أو الغضب  عليه من غير انتقام، أو تشفٍ، أو ضرب.
*كما يمكننا استخدام "أسلوب اختيار العقوبة"،* وفكرة هذا  الأسلوب أن نطلب منه الجلوس وحده فيفكر في ثلاث عقوبات يقترحها علينا مثل:  طالحرمان من المصروف، أو عدم زيارة صديقه هذا الأسبوع، أو أخذ الهاتف منه  لمدة يوم"، ونحن نختار واحدة منها لينفذها على نفسه، وفي حالة اختيار ثلاثة  عقوبات لا تناسب الوالدين مثل "يذهب للنوم أو يصمت لمدة ساعة أو يرتب  غرفته"، ففي هذه الحالة نطلب منه اقتراح ثلاث عقوبات غيرها.
قالت معترضة: ولكن قد تكون العقوبات التي يقترحها لا تشفي غليلي.
*قلت لها: علينا أن نفرق بين التأديب والتعذيب،* فالهدف  من التأديب هو تقويم السلوك وهذا يحتاج إلى صبر، ومتابعة، وحوار، واستمرار  في التوجيه، أمّا أن نصرخ في وجهه أو أن نضربه ضربًا شديدًا فهذا "تعذيب  وليس تأديبًا"، إننا عندما نعاقب أبناءنا فإننا لا نعاقبهم بمستوى الخطأ  الذي ارتكبوه، وإنما نزيد عليهم في العقوبة لأنّها ممزوجة بالغضب، وذلك  بسبب كثرة الضغوط علينا فيكون أبناؤنا ضحية توترنا وعصبيتنا من الحياة،  ولهذا نحن نندم بعد عقابهم على تعجلنا أو عدم ضبط أعصابنا، ثُمّ قلت  للسائلة: وأضيف أمرًا مهمًّا وهو أنّك عندما تقولين لابنك اذهب واجلس لوحدك  وفكّر بثلاث عقوبات لأختار أنا واحدة منها لأنفذها عليك، فإنّ هذا الموقف  هو تأديب في حد ذاته لأنّ فيه حوارًا نفسيًّا بين المخطئ وهو الطفل وذاته،  وهذا تصرف جيد لتقويم السلوك ومراجعة الخطأ الذي ارتكبه وهو وقفة تربوية  مؤثرة.
قالت: والله فكرة ذكية سأجربها.
قلت لها: أنا جربتها شخصيًّا ونفعت معي، وأعرف الكثير من الأسر جربوها  ونفعت معهم، لأنّ الطفل عندما يختار العقوبة وينفذها فإنّنا في هذه الحالة  نجعل المعركة بين الطفل والخطأ، وليس بينه وبين الوالدين، فنكون قد حافظنا  على رابطة المحبة الوالدية، وكذلك نكون قد احترمنا شخصيته وحافظنا على  إنسانيته فلم نحقره أو نهينه، ومن يتأمل تأديب الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه  وسلم للمخطئين يجد أنّه مع التأديب يحترمهم ويقدرهم ولا يقبل بإهانتهم،  وقصة المرأة الغامدية التي زنت وطُبِّق عليها الحد فشتمها أحد الصحابة،  فقال له رسول الله: «إنها تابت توبة لو وزعت على أهل المدينة لوسعتهم»، فنظرة الاحترام للمخطئ باقية طالما أنّه سار في برنامج التأديب.
ثم ذهبت السائلة ورجعت بعد شهر، فقالت لي: لقد نجح الأسلوب مع أبنائي  وصارت عصبيتي معهم قليلة، وصاروا يختارون هم العقوبة وينفذونها، فأشكرك على  هذه الفكرة، ولكن أريد أن أسألك كيف فكرت بهذه الطريقة التأديبية الرائعة.
*فقلت لها: إنّي استفدت من الأسلوب القرآني في التأديب،*  فالله تعالى يعطي للمذنب أو للمخطئ ثلاثة خيارات، مثل كفارة من جامع زوجته  في نهار رمضان، أو كفارة اليمين وغيرها من الكفارات، فإنّ الشريعة  الإسلامية تعطي ثلاثة خيارات لمرتكب الخطأ، وهذا أسلوب تأديبي راقٍ وجميل.
فقالت: إذن هو أسلوب قرآني تربوي!
قلت لها: نعم إنّ القرآن والسنة فيها أساليب تربوية عظيمة في تقويم  السلوك البشري للصغار والكبار، لأنّ الله هو خالق النفوس وهو أعلم بما  يصلحها، وأساليب التأديب كثيرة ومنها "أسلوب اختيار العقوبة" الذي شرحناه  لكِ، فانصرفت وهي سعيدة بتقويم أبنائها وزيادة المحبة في بيتها.

د / جاسم المطوع 
http://islamstory.com/ar/%D8%A7%D8%B...81%D8%A7%D9%84

----------

